# Red Monkey



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone had any beans from these guys?

http://www.redmonkeycoffee.co.uk

If so what did you think?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought some a couple of years ago - a sampler pack. It arrived something like three weeks from the date I ordered it, and an enquiry sent to them in the meantime was not answered. Whatever I might have thought of the coffee (I don't remember), to my way of thinking no coffee is fit for purpose if I don't even have it (or know when or whether I will get it) so I never followed up with a repeat order.

It's entirely possible that my experience was a complete one-off aberration, though. I don't want to discourage anyone from giving them a try.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Its been a while, but I used to really love their Organic espresso blend.


----------

